# I killed my laptop flashing its BIOS :(



## 15th Warlock (Dec 7, 2004)

I have a Compaq Presario 2100 Notebook, and I decided to check for new updates at the Compaq website.
I found a new BIOS for it, and downloaded the windows flash program.
I started the flash program and everything was ok until my laptop stoped working. I was so worried I left it on for half an hour waiting for the program to restart my laptop, but it never happened, then I decided to try my luck and turn it off my self, but the power button didn't work, so I had to disconnect the AC power from it and pull the battery because the laptop was getting very hot.
Now it won't turn on at all, and not even the recharge light turns on when I plug the AC connector to it 
I know I killed it by disconnecting it, but I had let it on for more than 30 mins waiting for something to happen, but the flash program just froze the system and I wasn't even able to use the power button, besides, the laptop was getting very hot, it had never got so hot in all the time I had used it.
Do you guys know if there's any hope for this laptop? The warranty expired on August, so I cannot RMA it, and I don't want to throw it to the garbage as it was working perfectly fine before the "accident"  
Funny thing is I didn't do anything wrong during the flashing program, it just froze all of the sudden.
The notebook specs are:

2 Ghz Celeron proc
512 RAM
40GBs HDD
CD-RW/DVD drive
Ati IGP Chipset

Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 7, 2004)

Try and turn it on without the battery plugged in.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 7, 2004)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Try and turn it on without the battery plugged in.



Already tried it, no luck


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 7, 2004)

Have you tried a different power supply?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 7, 2004)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Have you tried a different power supply?



Yes, tried using my dad's laptop adapter, he has a HP laptop, but it uses the same adapter as mine, I think the bed BIOS flash is blocking my PC.
I found the BIOS chip, but it's soldered to the motherboard, it has this printed on it:

SST
39SFF040
70-4C-NH
0321086-D

Do you know if it can be replaced?
Btw, thanks so much for your help


----------



## MikeS3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey, I flashed my sister's gateway BIOS with a similar utility from Gateway and it froze in windows and cleared out the BIOS.  After fighting with Gateway on several occassions I got them to cover this malfuntion under the warranty.  The fix was replacing the motherboard (so Gateway said), thus having a fresh BIOS on the chip.  I don't know of any other fix.  May want to call Compaq and ask how much the replacement would be.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 7, 2004)

MikeS3000 said:
			
		

> Hey, I flashed my sister's gateway BIOS with a similar utility from Gateway and it froze in windows and cleared out the BIOS.  After fighting with Gateway on several occassions I got them to cover this malfuntion under the warranty.  The fix was replacing the motherboard (so Gateway said), thus having a fresh BIOS on the chip.  I don't know of any other fix.  May want to call Compaq and ask how much the replacement would be.



Yes, a support rep from HP is telling me the same thing, he doesn't know how much the motherboard is though.
Damn, this morning I had a perfectly working laptop, and now it's nothing more than a $1000 paper weight  Worst thing is, the warranty ended on August  
I'm still wondering wtf went wrong with the flash procedure, I followed every step and downloaded the right BIOS image for my notebook, Damn you Compaq for posting bad BIOS images!   
Thanks for all your help anyway


----------



## SHIMIZU (Dec 7, 2004)

take a look at the processor, u said you note was very hot no? So the  processor may be fried. Try another same processor on it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 7, 2004)

just a thought, maybe pull the Battery to clear the CMOS completely (the Watch Battery)


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 7, 2004)

Did you use Winflash or Rompaq? I think there was some issues with Winflash and Antivirus programs running in the back ground. At this point you have a couple options, because unlike a desktop you can not do a boot block recovery from a floppy disk you'll need a crisis recovery disk and a boot block jumper, which is only available to a authorized service provider. So what your choices are first to find a local HP repair depot and ask how much to reprogram the BIOS or create your own boot block jumper by going to the service manual here  ... let me know how you make out ...  

FYI ... should aways use Rompaq whenever possible ...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 7, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Did you use Winflash or Rompaq? I think there was some issues with Winflash and Antivirus programs running in the back ground. At this point you have a couple options, because unlike a desktop you can not do a boot block recovery from a floppy disk you'll need a crisis recovery disk and a boot block jumper, which is only available to a authorized service provider. So what your choices are first to find a local HP repair depot and ask how much to reprogram the BIOS or create your own boot block jumper by going to the service manual here  ... let me know how you make out ...



Thanks Urlyin, I tried building a boot block jumper myself, following the instructions found on the service manual you mention, but alas, it didn't work. The service manual states that the BIOS cannot be replaced, and that a flash gone wrong can only be fixed by changing the whole motherboard!  
And the BIOS chip is soldered, so I guess reprograming it is out of the question 
I found a place that sells BIOS chips, called Biosworld, but they don't sell any soldered chips like the one I need (a 32 pin SST chip)
I found some used motherboards in eBay for about $300, so maybe I'll buy one of those.
Btw, I was using winflash, and didn't have any programs running in the background, it just froze at the "Programming Block 1 of 8" part, and didn't do anything after more than 30 mins.
A guy at the HP support forum told me that maybe I damaged a power circuit when I pulled the battery while the laptop was on, but I tried several times pressing the power button for more than 5 secs. to no avail.
Shimizu, I don't think the proc burned, as there was no strange odor comming out of the notebook, and the fan was working, I think Winflash froze the proc at 100% usage, and that's why it got so hot.
About removing the CMOS battery, it seems I would need to dissasamble the whole laptop in order to get to it, but I doubt it'll help as clearing the CMOS won't reprogram the faulty BIOS, thanks for the sugestion though Instg8r 
I took it to the authorized HP/Compaq dealer today, and they'll tell me this afternoon what they found, but they told me that as I bought the notebook in the US, and its warranty ended last August, reparing it may be very expensive, as they'll have to ask for spare parts from the US 
I will go to Canada this friday, and hopefully, I will buy any parts the dealer tells me they need to repair it.
Anyway, thank you all for your help, and I'll keep you posted on any new developements. Thank you all for your suggestions


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 7, 2004)

Dang... first your Desktop( which appears to be working right now ) and now the laptop ... geezzz I feel for you bud ... So I assume from your message that the system is dead and is why the boot block jumper failed?  It does state that you may be able to reprogram a malfunctioning BIOS .... I put out a couple of messages for a crisis recovery disk ... wish I could help ...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 7, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Dang... first your Desktop( which appears to be working right now ) and now the laptop ... geezzz I feel for you bud ... So I assume from your message that the system is dead and is why the boot block jumper failed?  It does state that you may be able to reprogram a malfunctioning BIOS .... I put out a couple of messages for a crisis recovery disk ... wish I could help ...



Yes, I got out of one problem to fall right into another   You already helped me a lot with the service manual, I don't know how to express my gratitude for your concern. Thanks so much. hopefuly there's some way to replace that BIOS chip without having to buy the whole mobo. 

P.S. I corrected my desktop problem by changing the ECS mobo for an Intel mobo (can't find any good mobos in El Salvador ) Maybe the AGP slot was deffective.


----------



## yanfxl (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi 15th Warlock,

Guess wat?  I was trying to update the bios for my Compaq Presario 2132AC and am now in the same situation as you are.

Just wondering if you managed to resolve your problem?  It will probably cost an arm or a leg if I brought it back to HP/Compaq.

My laptop is the onwe running with an AMD Athlon processor.

Any help appreciated.

Thx.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 1, 2005)

yanfxl said:
			
		

> Hi 15th Warlock,
> 
> Guess wat?  I was trying to update the bios for my Compaq Presario 2132AC and am now in the same situation as you are.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to tell you this yanfxl, but unless you can find someone who can desolder the bios chip on your laptop, reprogram it and solder it again, the only way to repair it is replacing the whole mobo 
Urlyin showed me some mobos for my laptop that were on auction on ebay for less than $300, if you can get someone to install it for you, or you are willing to do it your self, it might be much cheaper than taking it to an authorized dealer, you wont get any warranty though...
In my case, I was fortunate enough that the HP dealer in El Salvador was one of my father's business clients, so he got me a very good discount for the new mobo, labor and a 90 day warranty.
Hope you know someone at HP that can help you or you can find a cheap mobo at ebay, I wish you the best of luck and please tell me how did everything go.


----------



## Nobru_rv (Mar 1, 2005)

Try opening your laptop and clearing cmos. That could help. Did u make backup of old bios before flashing? If yes,get someone to program your bios manually with backuped file on your hdd.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 1, 2005)

Nobru_rv said:
			
		

> Try opening your laptop and clearing cmos. That could help. Did u make backup of old bios before flashing? If yes,get someone to program your bios manually with backuped file on your hdd.



The problem with these laptops is that once a BIOS flash goes wrong, they won't start no matter what, so there's no chance of using any backup BIOS.
Clearing the CMOS won't do anything as the problem is in the BIOS ROM itself.


----------



## Nobru_rv (Mar 3, 2005)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> The problem with these laptops is that once a BIOS flash goes wrong, they won't start no matter what, so there's no chance of using any backup BIOS.
> Clearing the CMOS won't do anything as the problem is in the BIOS ROM itself.



Why no chance? Ima talking about getting out the backup bios from your HDD ( if u made one), cause hdd is easy to take out,and reprogram your bios chip. What chip u have PLCC? (Square one). I saw u have a SST 4mbit chip,and its easy to reflash it with an universal programmer that costs about 100usd.
I would do it for you if u come here to Croatia


----------



## warlock110 (Mar 3, 2005)

see that's why you buy from a place that you can call up if something goes wrong , sorry to hear this but if you sale all the parts and stuff, you might be able to get a new laptop for cheap. Never flash a component in window that's running (like mobo, or graphic cards and stuff like that) things goes wrong more often than when you do it in dos . btw why did you try and flash it for? if it was working, leave it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 3, 2005)

Nobru_rv said:
			
		

> Why no chance? Ima talking about getting out the backup bios from your HDD ( if u made one), cause hdd is easy to take out,and reprogram your bios chip. What chip u have PLCC? (Square one). I saw u have a SST 4mbit chip,and its easy to reflash it with an universal programmer that costs about 100usd.
> I would do it for you if u come here to Croatia



It's good you're telling me that now   
But yes, that's exactly what I was telling yanfxl, that the only option besides changing the mobo, was to desolder the BIOS, reprogram it, and then solder it back again, it's just that nobody in my country wanted to help me with that, and I have no expertise whatsoever in desoldering and soldering things, (I'm a dentist  ) But if someone is willing to help yanfxl by doing the reprogram thing then maybe he could save the laptop without having to spend lots of dough, wish someone would have offered me that option 5 months ago....


----------



## yanfxl (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi 15th Warlock,

Thanks for your reply.. is good information.

However, I dun think I will be able to revive the laptop in any way worthwhile.

With the cost, I might as well spend a little more to get a brand new laptop.

The Presario M2000 looks good and not too expensive. 

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...0_series&catLevel=2&tab_switch=true&tab=specs

Thanks again for your help.

Cheers...


----------



## polarworks (Mar 7, 2005)

*BIOS Misflash*

Sorry to hear your MB (motherboard) is toast 15th Warlock - I regularily flash BIOS(s) on many of our companies HP/Compaq laptops - I've used the flash 1.59 on many models and only ever had one go down on me due to processor failure - there have been times when I've let the machine sit there for 45mins to an hour before it finally shuts down. I know hindsight is always 20-20 - but number one rule of a BIOS flash - not matter what brand - never turn it off, especially by yanking the power and battery - yikes. It fries the chip - permanently and will sometimes also cause ESD - electro static discharge through other components. Even under waranty I have yet to come across a manufacturer who will repair that for no charge. On occasion, depending on how long the unit was out of warranty I have been able to convince HP to reduce the charges as they have two set rates for OOW repairs. But for my customers that are way out of warranty - buy new and get the extended warranty or buy the MB directly from their parts supplier and get a local computer tech to install it for you. You can purchase a new MB for your model for around $300.00 - good luck.


----------



## polarworks (Mar 7, 2005)

*Upgrade to a V2000*

yanfxl - an FYI for you - go to hp.com and click notebooks - take a look at their business models - a little more cost - but your get better components and way better support options like on-site as well as there is local ASP - authorized service providers - throughout the US who can repair it for you. Pavilions are cheaper - but the mail in repair warranty is a pain if your considering company downtime. It's scary when I get a business customer come in with a laptop an their entire business is on it with no backup - yikes - "what was that business name of yours again?" - thinking to myself - not a company I'll do business with!
But even for home/business - if downtime is a concern - get a business laptop or buy two consumer models so you've got a back up machine. Happy hunting.


----------



## Armada7800User (Mar 10, 2005)

Well what d'ya know, I have a Presario 2541EU and a 21114EA and both of them died after atempting a BIOS WINFLASH update...........
I cant believe it takes 45 mins for a reflash of an eeprom. I always used rompaq updates on floppies for Armada 7800's and never had a problem, it was fast and reliable. Well I'm having the first one fixed by HP under warranty and the second under extended warranty, both laptops came from PC World and the BIOS chip is soldered to the motherboard instead of being in a 50p socket and I suspect that even if you could get a company to flash a new SST bios chip for you and solder it in using a micro iron with anti-static straps there would be a hidden code in the chip that ties it to the motherboard so the new chip wouldn't work !!!
I recommend BIOS updates from floppy but a slight problem when the laptop doesn't have one and these models don't have a swappable multibay like the old Armada's.
Steer clear of winflash, especially if its going to take 45mins and they don't tell you how long to wait for this proceedure............I suspect that a lot of people are throwing vasts sums of cash down the drain because of this new bios update facility, try searching about it with google like I did to find this site.
Anyway I suggest the original poster of this thread goes after HP for the cost of repair as he/she did nothing wrong, a simple bios update shouldn't kill the PC if proper safeguards are in place as they always were when they written by Compaq (RIP).


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 10, 2005)

Armada7800User said:
			
		

> Well what d'ya know, I have a Presario 2541EU and a 21114EA and both of them died after atempting a BIOS WINFLASH update...........
> I cant believe it takes 45 mins for a reflash of an eeprom. I always used rompaq updates on floppies for Armada 7800's and never had a problem, it was fast and reliable. Well I'm having the first one fixed by HP under warranty and the second under extended warranty, both laptops came from PC World. I recommend BIOS updates from floppy but a slight problem when the laptop doesn't have one and these models don't have a swappable multibay like the old Armada's.
> Steer clear of winflash, especially if its going to take 45mins and they don't tell you how long to wait for this proceedure............I suspect that a lot of people are throwing vasts sums of cash down the drain because of this new bios update facility, try searching about it with google like I did to find this site.
> Anyway I suggest the original poster of this thread goes after HP for the cost of repair as he/she did nothing wrong, a simple bios update shouldn't kill the PC if proper safeguards are in place as they always were when they written by Compaq (RIP).



My thoughts exactly, how can anyone come and say that it was my fault to have finished the flash procedure AFTER WAITING MORE THAN 30 MINS, when the least Compaq/HP could have done is post this message at he BIOS download site:


FLASH MAY TAKE 45-60 MINUTES, THIS IS PERFECTLY NORMAL

Anyway, I paid for my laptop, and I'm not asking for any money back, my warranty had expired anyway, but if no one will respond for this kind of problems, all I ask for is that the people in charge of uploading the faulty BIOS to the servers (and I'm sure that any program that takes about an hour to flash a 512k BIOS must be faulty  ) to take notice of all the ppl having this problem, I bet many users are throwing their laptops to the garbage because of faullty BIOSes.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 11, 2005)

I would have replaced the board for free 15th If I could have gotten my hands on one...    ... Armada has a point about flashing in windows... DOS is much better environment... even still I would not have expected a flash to take that long and I have been working on systems for years ... so how would the average user?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 11, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> I would have replaced the board for free 15th If I could have gotten my hands on one...    ... Armada has a point about flashing in windows... DOS is much better environment... even still I would not have expected a flash to take that long and I have been working on systems for years ... so how would the average user?



Thanx Urilyn, I know you did all you could do at that moment to help me, and I most apologize to polarworks too for loosing my temper in my last post...
Guess we learned to never use any windows based method for flashing, not for your laptop, or your desktop, or video card, or whatever


----------



## polarworks (Mar 14, 2005)

heh 15th Warlock, no problem with your post. I apologize to you 15th if my explanation came across suggesting you did something wrong, you probably didn't. It was probably a faulty chip to begin with. It's just that the hair on the back of my neck stands on end when I hear of people pulling the power supply to shut down a computer - 9 times out of ten thats the reason people experience the "following file is missing or corrupt" error message when the unit can't write data to the hibernate partition because the unit has been shut down prematurely.
I certainly understand your frustration with the flash process. Your point about the warning is valid. Perhaps more warnings should be posted prior to downloading a BIOS winflash. After reading Armada's post I can agree with him too - bootable floppies are better for flashing your BIOS. I wish all my customers would buy business notebooks because most of them still have a floppy drive. I remember when HP stopped offering floppy drives on a lot of consumer models. (cost, weight, outdated technology...why, I do not know?) But I do know my USB floppy got a good workout around then because at the time HP didn't offer a winFlash. My guess is that they started offering them due to customer demand? **Tip - check with your manufacturer but most bootable BIOS flashes can also be done with a USB (Thumbdrive).
I'm not sure why Armada gave the comparison he did - the Presario 2114EU takes BIOS KE.M1.72 and the 2541EU takes the BIOS flash KH.F.24 - the comparison doesn't really show that yours BIOS "1.59" is a bad update? It simply shows that things can go wrong on any unit doing any BIOS flash at any time - hope for the best and prepare for the worst philosophy? Maybe something went wrong during the download - I've certainly experienced that before and I don't know what to tell you about bad downloads - it's electronic transmissions over great distances - sh*t happens - doesn't help does it? Sorry.
My suggestion to anyone about to flash their BIOS - use a floppy if possible and maybe even call their manufacturer and do it while your on the phone with them? At least then the manufacturer can't say you did something wrong?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 14, 2005)

polarworks said:
			
		

> My suggestion to anyone about to flash their BIOS - use a floppy if possible and maybe even call their manufacturer and do it while your on the phone with them? At least then the manufacturer can't say you did something wrong?



Says it all.... excellent advice ..


----------



## polarworks (Mar 15, 2005)

*Seven Bios Flash Rules:*

Thanks Urlyin , I appreciate your confirmation. It got me thinking about the basic rules of a BIOS flash (winFlash or Rompaq) - I thought I would start and let everyone else add to it?

** I'm going to assume you backed up ((all)) your data first... right?

BIOS FLASH RULES: 
1. Don't fix it if it aint broke! (BIOS updates should only be performed if they are listed as "critical" updates by the manufacturer. If you don't need it for a specific issue - don't do it!)
2. Make sure it's the right one! (Most winflash updates will tell you the prior version and the updated version and also warn you if you try to flash the wrong version)
 ** I don't trust software and always boot into the BIOS setup screen - verify version and reset to default values before I run the flash.
3. Unplug everything else! ... except the power cord. (On notebooks, unplug everything... even that USB mouse. Nothing should be attached except the battery and AC power. With desktops, AC power - mouse and keyboard... please, please unplug that printer!)
 ** Is the power cord plugged into a surge protector?
4. Disable Anti-virus software. (I've had Norton give me malicious script errors, although I was successful with the flash I've started disabling AV prior to a flash just in case. It may not be a bad idea to also disable any active anti-spyware software that may be running in the background.)
 ** DO NOT leave your system connected to an active internet connection... bad things happen if an automatic update starts running at the same time your running your winflash!
5. If possible, flash from a bootable floppy or USB drive by downloading the Rompaq(setup file) and creating the bootable media.
6. During the flash... be patient. (I know it seems improbable that a small update would take so long..but it's better to wait.... and wait.... and wait... than to have a $1000 paperweight!)
7. Call the manufacturer before you flash - verify need, procedure and make them document anything that goes wrong - then hopefully they will repair it under warranty.

Anything you think I've missed? Feel free to add....


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 15, 2005)

polarworks said:
			
		

> BIOS FLASH RULES:
> 1. Don't fix it if it aint broke! (BIOS updates should only be performed if they are listed as "critical" updates by the manufacturer. If you don't need it for a specific issue - don't do it!)



Word


----------



## ikenfixit.com (Mar 26, 2005)

If the BIOS flash sequence is interrupted due to any reason the machine will no longer boot.. Weve bee getting a bunch of the Compaq 2100, 2500 and the Twin HP models due to BIOS update failures..Im tending to think these may be freezing due to thermal isues and BLOW the vents out prior to flashing. If it fails we have to pull the chips reprogram or replace and these can be a pain to do. 
www.ikenfixit.com


----------



## ORUM (Mar 31, 2005)

*Bios Repairs*

I was Googling the chipsets used in Compaq/HP to see if anyone has had this issue and came across your forum.  I do this repair every day.  I receive 1-2 requests per day to remove and replace SMT (surface mouted) chips.  HP is a hot one right now.  I get $175 for the repair and it takes about 1.5 weeks.  If you truly flashed the Bios and had a problem with it send me the laptop.  Save postage and remove your drive and battery.  I only need the laptop which should cost around $10.00 to mail.  If the MB is out of the chassis and nothing else is attached I get $100.00.  Visit my site for more information about me (this isnt spam) www.geocities.com/orumrepair.  It isn't much but it keeps me quite busy.  My e-mail if you're interseted in ORUM@VERIZON.NET.  

I solder for a living.  My personal favorites are small chips but these seem to be the hot one right now.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## kblns (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi there, I was googling around for a solution and came across this page. Anyways I thought I did just like to share my experiences with you. I just recently got my Compaq Presario 2100 from an online auction. The BIOS was locked and I was trying to remove the password and I came by this program called cmospwd to try and "kill the cmos" and hopefully causing it to reset. A word of warning to users attempting to use this method, DON'T! It caused my notepad to keep resetting itself after every 3 secs of powering up the laptop.

After killing the cmos, I decided to actually read the Technical and Maintenance pdf file obtained from HP's support and found out that once the cmos is killed it's a goner and will have to be replaced with a new motherboard. I decided to pull the whole laptop apart to sell in bits until I found a cmos battery cell underneath the motherboard. Took it out for 15-20 mins and decided to give it another shot and to my surprise the whole thing was POSTing again!

Another interesting thing I found was that my cmos chip is mpf 39sf040 and was not soldered onto the MB but mounted onto a socket and can be removed with a flathead screwdriver. So if the chip is totally killed perhaps you can get one from http://www.badflash.com/orderbiosinstr.html as I was considering at that time. 

Anyways I ended up updating the BIOS through the boot disk method however this still did not remove the BIOS password. BTW It seems there are also a lot of other people having difficulty cracking through PhoenixBIOS v4.0 rev6. BTW it only took like 2-3mins flashing my BIOS from the boot disk.

Sp from what I understand, 
*the password is written to the EPROM and cannot be reset. 
*cmospwd and IBIOS did not reveal the correct password
*killing the CMOS in msdos debug will not work and not recommended unless you're willing to take out the battery cell
*flashing the BIOS with a newer or older versions did not remove the password either

So yea err so that's my life story....  

If anyone has any other suggestions please do post


----------



## knight76 (May 8, 2005)

In my opinion a bios flash should only be attempted in Dos. Anything else is just asking for trouble.

Also, why were you flashing the bios anyway? Chasing a %3 performance boost or something? Cost you %100 performance.

Not to be rude but some people are just flash happy.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 8, 2005)

knight76 said:
			
		

> In my opinion a bios flash should only be attempted in Dos. Anything else is just asking for trouble.
> 
> Also, why were you flashing the bios anyway? Chasing a %3 performance boost or something? Cost you %100 performance.
> 
> Not to be rude but some people are just flash happy.



Thanks for your support, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## dr porsche (May 18, 2005)

*Another one bytes the dust*

Yep,

Presario 2100 . . . Dead.  Using winflash from the HP website.  The thing that gets me is that the bios file was generated after typing my specific model number in their download area.  

The flashing went as most others I have done: read, erase and reprogram. The process took about a minute or so.  I think something was afoot long before your stated 30 mins.

Any way, why do we need to desolder the chip from the board anyway?  Why can't the pins be jumped and accessed through another computer via serial or something of that nature?  

I am half tempted to try to replace the chip with a socket, so if this S**t happens again, I can replace it without all this headache.

I have checked into replacing the MB, but man the price from HP is flat out robbery.

my 2 cents


----------



## Andolive (May 25, 2005)

*Just another victim!!! Presario 2598US*

I´m just another victim. My Compaq Presario 2598US (2500 series) "rest in peace" at this moment. It was just working so f...ing fine for 11 months!!! I have done it before on the same notebook without any problem. It was the first time it went wrong.

I totally agree with you guys... "NEVER make a BIOS update without a reasonable reason... NEVER!"

As usual, I tried the HP Chat online. I don´t need to tell you the obvious answers I heard from them.
The HP Support doesn´t work for anything.

 I´m really tempted about trying to unsolder the SST 39SF040 bios chip and send it for reprogramming.


----------



## dr porsche (May 27, 2005)

Hey Andolive,

Go for it!  I figure it is useless now, right?

I took mine apart and (hot air) desoldered the bios rom with a heat gun.  I used a couple layers of blue masking tape, then foil tape as a heat shield.  Be careful not to apply too much heat to the surrounding parts.  

Don't pull hard on the chip though, you can pull the solder points off the board.  Try   to twist the chip back and forth (very gently!!!) as you heat it, until it comes loose.  

Use some solder wick to clean up the points and you are ready for a new socket.

Yeah socket.  I ordered ten from mouser.

I am a little concerned with programming the chip though . . . the bios I downloaded from HP's site was supposed to be for my machine, and maybe it was.  I had flashed in windows (my machine has no floppy. . .yet), so who knows what happened.

I have not received the sockets yet, so I can't say if it will work or not.  The sockets and chips are really inexpensive comparerd to replacing the whole board, so I figured I'd give it a go. 

I'll post my results after getting things together.

Anyway, good luck!!


----------



## haman (Aug 2, 2005)

*me too *

hey guys, welp sure enough i've killed my laptop the same way you have. so in my searching for any info , i have stumbled across this posting.  i went ahead and removed my bios and ordered some new chips and a programmer, reprogramed a chip then soldiered new programmed chip back on the board. and still it does nothing. so i was just wondering if any of you have had any luck doing any repair?  

thanx


----------



## passiontech (Dec 17, 2005)

*What if it is not or not only bios?*

It has been a bit since the last post. I do have a 2580US without a fdd  and I am still determined to struggle on. The idea struck me that given the mobo is down due to power circuitry fault rather than the bios itself, see a possible reason behind haman's post, it might be a totally wrong track the whole community is in. Trying to sort my problem, hand lost the grip, I came across the service manual mentioned above to conclude nothing. POST did not perform. I did spoil it all determining the chipset and destroyed a power circuit (hands too shaky) that might fail on its own in extreme situations. This tiny guy SI4834DY (there are two of them, I did the right) provides power for the MB, without it it’s dead and buried. I am shyly suggesting verifying the dual n-channel mosfet first. In no-power state see if the channels are not short (Source-Drain), when connected to adapter or good battery check if it sounds. If no sound it’s bad. I could not replace the chip with the exact one but the IRF7313 does ok (or so I think :| ).

The presario 2500 of mine is switching the power on but spins the drives at regular intervals, no message on either display, no POST, dead but breathing. 

I just could not resist temptation to share my “expertise” experience here. I am not saying I found the cure.
If anybody heard of dead presario spinning drives please drop a hint.

Good Lock!


----------



## vangaurd (Dec 23, 2005)

*Got My Laptop fixed woo hoo*

Hey I flashed my bios and then it went bad after the flash. I did cry and mourn the loss of my laptop. I should not have flashed it in the first place however I did and it was broken. the machine would not boioyt up after the flash. SO I called a local company in seattle called Seattle LAptop-Seattle Laptop 
Your Full Service Computer & Equipment Maintenance and Repair Company. 
7525 Aurora Ave N 
Seattle, WA  98103 
Sales@SeattleLaptop.com 
206-784-4215  
and they desolderied the bios off my machine and then solderied a new one on there woo hoo nad it worked I was soo happy that is worked. it costed me 136.00
that is a lot better than sitting with a 1000 dollar paperwiright. So for all of u out there that messed up like me just call them and the will fix your problems


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2005)

sweet dude


----------



## liancu (Jan 2, 2006)

*Almost similar problem of death bios*

I have an Acer Aspire 1355LM. I've upgraded the bios and all the wiphlash occured corectely.
At the and I was asked to reboot. Since the bios does not post anymore.
And I cannot reflash the bios, the PC is not equipped with a floppy. To solve the problem I have to change the whole motherbord and they (Acer) ask me for 400 Eur that I do not have.
The characteristics of the laptop are:
_BIOS CORE Version ................  FirstBIOS Pro 2002 Q4
CPUs Supported    ................  AMD Pentium4
Chipset		  ................  VIA VT8378 	
Bridge		  ................  VIA VT8235	
Super I/O	  ................  NS PC87393
Video		  ................  VIA Embedded S3 /ATI M9+X
On-board Audio    ................  AC'97 Audio
On-board modem    ................  AC'97 modem
On-board LAN      ................  VIA Embedded LAN
1394 controller	  ................  TSB43AB21
Cradbus controller ...............  TI 1410A
USB controller	  ................  VIA Embedded(support USB 2.0)
KBC		  ................  NS PC87570
Flash 		  ................  SST39SF040 ,SST28SF040
+==========================================================================+
| MODEL NO. : ZP1                    RELEASE DATE : 10/21/2003 	   	   |
|--------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|     Major Version: 3A		  	     Minor version:18h		   |
|     VGA BIOS Version: VIA S3 00.23   /   ATi M9 008.013.057.000	   |
|     Phlash Utility: Version 1.84 (q01)     CHECK SUM :C88Fh	    	   |
|     Core code version 2002 Q4    	     KBC BIOS Version:0A.31  	   |	    
|--------------------------------------------------------------------------|                
|  10/07/2003 by Jack Cheng  ------- Quanta Computer Inc. 		   |
|--------------------------------------------------------------------------|_ 
I've found some interesting informations about upgrading here:
http://www.hardwarebanter.com/q-t_114983-Acer-bios-Update-fails.html

But I do not have the crisis reparation toolkit and I do not know how I can plug a floppy into the laptop.
Also if someone knows where is the CMOS battery I would appreciate, I did not found it.
Regards,
Lucien


----------



## liancu (Jan 3, 2006)

polarworks said:
			
		

> Thanks Urlyin , I appreciate your confirmation. It got me thinking about the basic rules of a BIOS flash (winFlash or Rompaq) - I thought I would start and let everyone else add to it?
> 
> ** I'm going to assume you backed up ((all)) your data first... right?
> 
> ...


Cut the crap man. I bet that you work for support centers. Why they do notmake programs that work correctely?


----------



## chovek69 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Compaq n800c dead after bios flash*

After a week ago I also "killed" my Compaq N800c reading a white paper doc from the HP site stating that it is absolutely necessary to update my bios minimum to v. F.14 (mine was F.12, rather old - 2002). I downloaded the appropriate image and voala - Happy new year.The only problem that I had was that the machine didn't want to restart normally and after the "Windows is shutting down" I had to push the button to restart. I tried some crisis recovery (Fn+B, Win+b) without success.
You gave me hope with the BIOS chip reprograming. However the stupid manual don't say anything about the CMOS chip itself (model, location on the mobo).
Is there someone familiar with this mobo and is the CMOS IC soldered or socketed. I am from Bulgaria and will try to find a local firm to reprogram it but it would be more difficult (expensive) if it is soldered. Thank you in advance!


----------



## liancu (Jan 6, 2006)

Chovek please read the followings(it does not mean that in you case should work in the same manner):
http://www.hardwarebanter.com/q-t_114983-Acer-bios-Update-fails.html
I had the same problems. Nothing my Notebook is also only three month
old and nothing seems to work after the windows BIOS update.

On a DOS BIOS disk I found a crisis BIOS update. I pluged in a USB
floppy and did a crisis BIOS update:
a). Using the buildrim.bat to create 512k rom which match with your
platform,
and then rename it to bios.rom.
b). Copy bflashit.bin and bios.rom to floppy disk.
c). Plug in AC and floppy disk to your system.
d). Press Fn+Esc and don't release.
e). Press power button, and then release Fn+Esc.
f). Wait crisis to be finished.

You can order a new chip or have it soldered by the specialist itself here:
http://www.flashbios.org/catalog/index.php?cPath=22


----------



## trog100 (Jan 6, 2006)

a few years back i flashed the wrong bios trying to be clever.. lucky it was a plug in bios chip.. 

i also had access to a friends identical machine bios chip.. i plugged the good bios into my machine fired it up to a dos prompt and with it all still running unplugged the good bios.. plugged in my duff one and flashed it with a correct bios.. it all worked..

not much help with soldered in bios chips.. thow soldering in a known good one should work in a similar manner.. i was lucky in being able to lay my hands on a similar bios chip.. kinda worse with bloody laptop thow.. probably impossible..

trog


----------



## chovek69 (Jan 7, 2006)

*DON'T PAY FOR NEW MOBO if you have corrupted BIOS*

Problem solved ! I took the laptop to a repair store and for one day they unsoldered the CMOS IC (Bios chip), reprogrammed it and soldered it again and this costs for only 30 Euro. Now it works like a charm.
So to everyone who has useless laptop with broken bios- DON'T PAY FOR NEW MOBO, although HP would tell you to do as such!!! Just look around for qualified technicians in your area.


----------



## realTester (Jan 19, 2006)

If you can turn you notebook on (using Fn+B or just pressing power button), it is possible to recover BIOS without unsoldering chip etc etc.
For more information look here:
http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/bizsupport/questionanswer.do?threadId=974719


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't recomend updating your BIOS often.  You should only update it if it generates a significant performance increase, stability, or compatablity for a part you HAVE purchased.  The 
chance for an error to occur is within the relam of likly hood and it is not important to keep up with every BIOS release.  If you look at the update history for your BIOS you will see that there are very few benefits that actually effect a person, especially if your hardware does not change often i.e. laptop. The gains rarly overshadow the risk. Of course some people are just obssesive about keeping EVERYTHING up to date, a category I fall into, I must admit my BIOS is the latest version.


----------



## liancu (Jan 19, 2006)

*Thank you but I've reprogrammd the bios*

I've tried those tricks before and did not served.
Thank you but I've reprogrammd the bios. I reccommand to all people who have bad flash problem not to replace the motherboard for hundreds of euros. There's a guy in Holland, Arthur that can do anything you want  for cheaper amounts: http://www.flashbios.org .
I've asked him to flash a new bios chip that he sold and send me for 20 Eur, than payed someone to desolder and solder the old one. Now in my puter I have my old bios chip that can be reprogrammed and it was reprogrammed and a chip for sale that I'll put on ebay today.
Soldering & desoldering procedures have to be done with hot air not with the usual soldering machine which can harm the motherboard. Soldering & desoldering it takes 2 seconds. programing the chip 20 sec.


----------



## liancu (Jan 19, 2006)

*I do not agree with you*



			
				Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> I don't recomend updating your BIOS often.  You should only update it if it generates a significant performance increase, stability, or compatablity for a part you HAVE purchased.  The
> chance for an error to occur is within the relam of likly hood and it is not important to keep up with every BIOS release.  If you look at the update history for your BIOS you will see that there are very few benefits that actually effect a person, especially if your hardware does not change often i.e. laptop. The gains rarly overshadow the risk. Of course some people are just obssesive about keeping EVERYTHING up to date, a category I fall into, I must admit my BIOS is the latest version.


The constructors that put online bad versions of bios like in my case should be sued. I have the right to put on my laptop the latest releases since they have put them online. 
DO NOT BUY ACER.  Them support worths nothing and them PC's too. This is not a trade mark is a dump that ressurected from nowhere.


----------



## liancu (Jan 21, 2006)

realTester said:
			
		

> If you can turn you notebook on (using Fn+B or just pressing power button), it is possible to recover BIOS without unsoldering chip etc etc.
> For more information look here:
> http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/bizsupport/questionanswer.do?threadId=974719


Does not work in my case for an Armada M700. I've strapped enven the parallel port and FN+B or WIN+B gives nothing.


----------



## D-rock (Jan 26, 2006)

I've been working with computers for a long time and have flashed many bioses and never had any problems.  Of course 90% of those times it was required to flash from DOS.  But recently I've been flashing the bios on a number of NEC DVD-RW drives and their flash utility is designed to run from windows and I havent encountered any problems so far (thankfully).  About 6 months ago I bought a new Dell Dimension desktop comp.  It has the automatic Dell maintenance monitor and one day it said a new bios was available for my comp so I went and downloaded it.  I fully expected the computer to shutdown and restart in some kind of safe or protected mode to flash the bios but it flashed from windows, it surpised me.  I wouldnt have had any choice because I dont have a FDD on the comp.  I just bought a new ACER Aspire 1640 laptop last week, this is my first laptop, but after reading the nightmares that you guys have had flashing from windows, I'll never flash the bios on that comp.  It doesnt have a floppy either so I'd possibly run into the same problems.  But as the one user stated in Rule #1, if it ain't broke don't fix it.  Everything on it works perfectly and thats good enough for me.


----------



## liancu (Jan 27, 2006)

Generally when you buy a a hardware and it had just been released it is not supplied with the last versions of Bios and sometimes it is required to upgrade this. 
I do not agree with you. The constructors should pay and assume the risk fot this upgrades. The user is not supposed to be a geek on informatics, the user can be even someone that sells salami all the day long and what does he know about bios and things like this, he flashes and after the PC does not work.
There are times when you are required to flash because a virus messed up your bios too.


----------



## Lahi (May 20, 2006)

I killed a Compaq Presario 2125 laptop with WinPhlash. 

Here are a few things that I noticed during the process:

 read the compaq's service manual and try booting it up with correct key combos if you can't start it and reflash with a dos floppy, then you might need an eprommer:
 if you desolder the surface mount flash chip, put a socket rather than reprogramming the chip and soldering it back there. It's very easy to replace the chip if you have a socket (compaq should have included the socket for the bios in the first place)
 the backup file that WinPhlash made, was not similar to "real" bios file, it contained large blocks of zeros and if you tried that with a eprommer, you'd get nowhere
 we tried to eprom 1.71 bios image from the bios floppy (image was 512 kbytes long) and the 1.73 bios image from winPhlash package (image was 514 Kbytes long, we flashed the 512 Kbytes  of it) with no luck - the computer was completely dead
 1.58 image file from windows bios package (514 Kbytes, we used the first 512 Kbytes) finally worked ok
 It might be possible to reprogram the bios without disassembling the motherboard with a suitable eprommer (there was a "service door" right above the bios chip) 

-Lahi-


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 20, 2006)

Wow... this thread had been dead for almost 4 months before you posted Lahi!


----------



## nyioo7@hotmail.com (May 20, 2006)

u know wht i don't get........(including me too) tht if it's working just fine.........why flash???..........wht's gonna change??? right??? hahahhaaha....... but i've corrupted like so many bios....... tht i can't even count anymore........... and now i got asus a8n-sli deluxe...which can be recover with the cd..........finally they've found a way to stop me.......hahahha...........but still y flash???????


----------

